# Battery cover for old HS928 with 12vdc electric start



## Pekmu (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,

I can`t find the partnr for the battery cover for older honda models? Been searching for days without any luck.

Can anyone please assist?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

We didn't have those here in the US; maybe someone from Canada would have it?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

My brother had an old HS928 and his battery box if I remember correctly was up between the handlebars the same as the newer HSS928 battery box is. I don't know if they are the same or have changed over the years. Here are a few pictures of the 2016 model year. The part number for the 2016 battery box is 31504-V45-A10ZA. Do you have any pictures of your older one?















Bottom view.


----------



## Pekmu (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for answer,
Here is how the european cover looks like.
Best case scenario would be if the HSS cover are somewhat the same in size and could be modified to fit. The price on the HSS is like 10$ and they want 100$ for the old one, and they refuse to give me pnr.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you probably can ask the dealer. or fab one in the meantime.

cardboard and duck tape.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I did a little looking around and DC start snow blowers are not very common. I could find no mention of them in my HS928 manual, only AC start.
By the looks of your picture your battery box (which looks OK, is there reason you want to replace it?) it is narrower and higher that the newer HSS machines battery box.
You could try a generic box something like the one in this picture?


----------



## Pekmu (Nov 5, 2021)

I borrowed the picture. If you google honda hs970, which is the EU name for 928, you see that its very common with the electric start on the HS models. Mine is totally missing and if possible I want to restore it to original.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

It is common here as well but it is not displayed at all in the shop manuals, and I don't have access to the European part numbers so hopefully someone in your area can help. Good luck.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pekmu said:


> Here is how the european cover looks like.


It looks to me like the HSS928/970ATD battery cover 31504-V45-A10ZA could be modified pretty easily with a couple of slots for the wingnut studs to fit on there...


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Not sure if you had had any luck or not but Honda Parts Nation Database may be able give you better direction as it breaks it down by model and serial number 






Honda Power Equipment Snow Blower OEM Parts, CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


Shop our large selection of Honda Power Equipment Snow Blower OEM Parts, original equipment manufacturer parts and more online or call at 269-385-1540




www.hondapartsnation.com







Pekmu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can`t find the partnr for the battery cover for older honda models? Been searching for days without any luck.
> 
> Can anyone please assist?


----------

